# Tomori verso il forfait per il derby.



## admin (23 Gennaio 2022)

Come annunciato da Pioli, sarà molto difficile che Tomori riesca a recuperare per il derby in programma alla ripresa del campionato.

*Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-dolore-al-tendine-di-achille.112133/unread


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2022)

Non c'è mai stata la possibilità che giochi, è impossibile ragazzi, la guarigione ha dei tempi ed il derby lo salta.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Per un colpo di tosse 1mese fuori, per 2 6mesi. Non può essere solo sfortuna.


----------



## Andris (23 Gennaio 2022)

evviva, ora due settimane per infortuni a Milanello e covid per non farci mancare nulla


----------



## Giofa (23 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> evviva, ora due settimane per infortuni a Milanello e covid per non farci mancare nulla


No il COVID a brevissimo si abbatterà sull'Inter per far si che se lo levino durante la sosta


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Deve giocare solo se recuperato al 100%..la stagione è ancora lunga e ci serve al top non vanno rischiate ricadute per la fretta


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli, sarà molto difficile che Tomori riesca a recuperare per il derby in programma alla ripresa del campionato.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-dolore-al-tendine-di-achille.112133/unread



Non avevo dubbi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Per un colpo di tosse 1mese fuori, per 2 6mesi. Non può essere solo sfortuna.


L hanno operato -.-


----------



## Viulento (23 Gennaio 2022)

per fortuna abbiamo la rosa lunga e soprattutto competitiva.

maldiniott.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Gennaio 2022)

Disastro.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli, sarà molto difficile che Tomori riesca a recuperare per il derby in programma alla ripresa del campionato.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-dolore-al-tendine-di-achille.112133/unread


ma non scherziamo.

chi è il pazzo che lo rischierebbe con questo terreno ? 

recuperi con calma,


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli, sarà molto difficile che Tomori riesca a recuperare per il derby in programma alla ripresa del campionato.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-dolore-al-tendine-di-achille.112133/unread


bhe seriamente qualcuno ci credeva? da una operazione del genere solitamente si recupera in 35/40 giorni mica in 20


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2022)

tanto avrebbe preso il posto di kalulu e romagnoli avrebbe giocato comunque.
quindi tanto vale recuperare con calma


----------



## Mika (24 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Per un colpo di tosse 1mese fuori, per 2 6mesi. Non può essere solo sfortuna.


Un operazione non è proprio un colpo di tosse... eh... ma forse non lo sapevi.


----------



## Manue (24 Gennaio 2022)

Vedremo... per me recupera


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Gennaio 2022)

Ampiamente previsto,ci vediamo il sabato di Pasqua.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli, sarà molto difficile che Tomori riesca a recuperare per il derby in programma alla ripresa del campionato.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-dolore-al-tendine-di-achille.112133/unread


Pioli ci spera per il derby cit.


----------



## Maravich49 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Ma ci mancherebbe altro. Non è mai stato in dubbio che non avrebbe giocato (com'è giusto che sia).


----------

